# College graduation dress



## maggiesze1 (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi,

I am graduating from college in June and am trying to find a cute dress that I could wear underneath my gown and is not too pricey. Anyone have any suggestions? Thanks so much!


----------



## LVA (Apr 30, 2006)

1st of all .... Congratulation !!! on graduating soon!!!

i never wear dresses .... but if i have to i go to Debs, i live in a small town so i don't know if u know wut Deb is

u could always borrow or rent ...


----------



## maggiesze1 (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks, I am so excited, I can't wait! :w00t:

I don't think there is a Debs here, but I think I found their online shop at http://www.debshops.com/home/default.asp, and from what I can see, they seem to have pretty cute dresses.


----------



## Marisol (Apr 30, 2006)

Where will your graduation be? Is it outdoors or indoors? I remember when I had mine, I wore a skirt and shirt. If I could, I would have worn shorts case it was so hot underneath my cap and gown. We had to wear black and since the ceremony was outdoors, it was freaking hot and sweaty.

The Gap had some really nice dresses and as does Forever 21.


----------



## maggiesze1 (Apr 30, 2006)

I think the ceremony would be outdoors, but I think it said something about being business casual, so does that mean that we have to wear business attire?


----------



## Marisol (Apr 30, 2006)

I would think it would be business attire. If you can, I would do something like the Gap. I think that would be suitable.


----------



## maggiesze1 (Apr 30, 2006)

So, would something like this be appropiate?

http://www.gap.com/browse/outfit.do?cid=13662&amp;oid=OUT03205


----------



## Marisol (Apr 30, 2006)

if you like it, then go for it. After all, it is your graduation.


----------



## LVA (Apr 30, 2006)

o .. i like how this looks so casual


----------



## Aquilah (May 2, 2006)

Congrats on graduating! My friend just wore a basic black dress w/ a pearl necklace and pearl earrings. Actually, that's what most people wore to that graduation (maybe it was required?)... Agaci &amp; The Body Shop normally have some cute dresses that aren't too bad... The outfit you posted would definitely work... It's cute! Good luck, and be sure to let us know what you wore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mina (May 2, 2006)

Congrates on graduating....I know how ur feeling...I graduate few days ago. April 21st. I had worn Gorgeous Sari..I know u wouldn't wear it. just sharing..i can suggest with casual dress..like the one u post here...very pretty...They told us to wear business attire too..but we end up wearing whatever we want. Have fun during graduation.... :laughing:


----------



## girl_geek (May 3, 2006)

Congrats!

The t-shirt makes that outfit a little more casual than business casual (at least for my business-casual office!) but considering some of the very casual and trendy outfits I've seen other people wear at graduation I'm sure you'll be better dressed than quite a few students!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For my summer undergraduate graduation, I wore a simple sleeveless black dress and black shoes. I would have preferred to wear something a little more casual (like that outfit you posted, actually) since I felt overdresed in my black dress, but at the time I didn't have any other skirt outfits that would work with black shoes, and I didn't want to wear brown shoes with a black gown! (And no, I didn't have many skirts back then, lol!)

My graduate school graduation was in winter, so I wore a berry colored sweater and a black pencil skirt. Some people wore pants but I don't like the look of girls wearing pants under their gowns, so I just froze instead! (It was snowing with temps below 20, yuk!) If I were to graduate again this summer, I'd probably find a summery top to wear with my black pencil skirt and black shoes!


----------



## SexxyKitten (May 4, 2006)

i love that outfit! i think it would be perfect


----------

